# Silver Trains



## Fin (Aug 17, 2015)

Are they still limiting the number of bottles of water you can have. I need water for meds and wasn't sure if I should bring my own


----------



## pennyk (Aug 17, 2015)

In July, I traveled on the Silver Meteor twice (in a sleeper). Each trip, I was given two 16.9 oz bottles of water. I did not request any more, since I did not need any more. Also, I ordered bottled water with my dinners, and since I did not finish the water during the meal, I brought the bottles back to my room. (I also I travel with a water bottle filled with electrolyte water)


----------



## Shanghai (Aug 18, 2015)

On my recent trips on the Silver Meteor, I was provided with two large bottles of water.

On the Southwest Chief and Coast Starlight, we received four bottles.


----------



## willem (Aug 18, 2015)

On two legs of a recent trip, there were no water bottles in the room. On both legs, water bottles were available either at the coffee station or the luggage area, so there was no practical limit.


----------



## jis (Aug 18, 2015)

In all of my recent LD trips on Amtrak there was no shortage of free water. Two medium sized bottles in the room, with relatively free availability of additional bottles just for the asking. We'll see if anything has changed when I am on LD train again over the Labor Day weekend.

The LD rides so far were on the Coast Starlight, the Empire Builder (twice), the Capitol Limited, and the Southwest Chief


----------



## Kat314159 (Aug 18, 2015)

Even if they aren't limiting the number of water bottles, I'd still bring my own water for taking meds. Its worth the extra pound of carry on weight to me to know I have what I need to take care of meds.


----------



## Eric S (Aug 18, 2015)

In the last couple months I had water readily available on the Empire Builder and Coast Starlight (2 bottles placed in the room to start, 2 more added each day), available on the Sunset Limited/Texas Eagle (2 bottles placed in the room to start, with more available by asking), and available but only when requested on the Capitol Limited.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Aug 18, 2015)

willem said:


> On two legs of a recent trip, there were no water bottles in the room. On both legs, water bottles were available either at the coffee station or the luggage area, so there was no practical limit.


+1

The water was at the coffee station. The only limit seemed to be, when it was all gone, it was all gone.


----------



## JulietEcho (Aug 19, 2015)

I also am concerned about having water for meds on my upcoming EB trip in a couple weeks, so, instead of packing water on, I'll be bringing a Brita water bottle with me to fill up in the sinks. It's basically a reusable water bottle with a filter screwed into the lid so it "cleans" the water as you drink. Pretty handy!


----------



## jebr (Aug 19, 2015)

There is also potable water in most cars from a spigot (in Superliner coaches it's on the upper level next to the stairs, and I think it's in the same place in the Superliner sleeper cars.) The quality and taste may not be ideal to some, but it's supposed to be filled to be safe to drink (and I've drank it a few times in coach with no known ill effects.)


----------

